# Storyville - David Grissom's band



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

has everyone checked this band out yet?

grissom sure knows how to play a git-fiddle. seems to be both a chops player, yet magically immune to wankery during songs. i'm really liking this player a lot. great band. what a drummer! Chris Layton was dangerous as SRV's drummer. he's playing way groovier here.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

David Grissom is amazing, as is their second guitarist. 

I think Storyville have broken up, or are on a hiatus.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with this. David Grissom is a super tasty guitar player. Check out the Storyville song which he wrote "Good Day for the Blues" - I love the solo on that one.
Heres another Youtube video of him demonstrating his new PRS signature guitar and his live gear. Some nice licks in this one too:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OnXOiILg2xU


----------

